# feathers in mouth for REM :)



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis got his first retrieve on shoot today, granted he didn't bring to hand like he does in the garden, but he got feathers in his mouth


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Never gets better than your pic of ELVIS !!!!!!! will contact PETA 4 cruelty 2 birds - the field is what a V is bred 4 - they look 2 the sound of a long gun - 2 hand ? ELVIS is a pup ! **** !!!!!!!!!!!! @ the young age of 67yrs - can not get the US postal system 2 deliver a letter 2 hand !!!!! much more faith in ELVIS !!!!!!! congrads - we work hard - the pups work harder !!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Handsome and smart! I think you can forgive a little youthful forgetfulness with retrieving to hand.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> granted he didn't bring to hand like he does in the garden,


He was probably overjoyed with happiness, and the only thing running through his mind was " I GOT A BIRD, I GOT A BIRD. DID YOU SEE THAT? I GOT A BIRD."


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's a few little vids from yesterday on our shoot..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_n4uSQB6OE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAwzO7CEPU8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFu-zL3ZCT0


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

**** You Har - the pic is once again driving me 2 the dark side !!!!!!!!!! several other members are involved - will not name them as PIKE & I HUNT THEM DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

got his first pricked runner (injured bird) today and a nice retrieve to follow. He thought about eating it but didn't


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

another wire porn for you Ron  ,,,,back of my pick-up when we got back to the bothy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PLEASE just SHOOT me NOW !!!!!!!!! at one time a man of steel and Very smooth ! are these wired my KRYPTONITE ? LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's a little more kryptonite for you, Ron.  His first quail, I believe, but he knew exactly what to do with it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and some from yesterday, 6 retrieves, all except the last one to hand, I think he'd had enough by then


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's his last retrieve in it's entirety 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysT59hrW_rk&feature=youtu.be


----------

